# DSL + Dialer...mal wieder



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2002)

Ja, das Thema wurde zwar hier schon zur Genüge ausdiskutiert, aber man hat halt so seine Bedenken, denn:
Neulich hab ich mir so einen Dialer eingefangen, der hat sich auch prompt installiert und meine bestehende Verbindung gekappt, trotz dass ich DSL benutze. Ich habe ihn sofort abgeschaltet und gelöscht, nun würde mich jedoch trotzdem interessieren, ob es bedenklich ist, dass so ein Teil die Verbindung kappt, da, wie ihr sagtet, ja keine Verbindung über DSL möglich sei...Danke im vorraus, Xt.


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2002)

Die Verbindung wird zwar über das DFÜ-Netzwerk wie eine Wählverbindung aufgebaut, dies dient jedoch im weitesten Sinne nur der Zuweisung einer IP-Adresse und der Abrechnung durch die Telekom.
*Mit DSL allein können keine Wählverbindungen aufgebaut werden.*
Damit sind auch die aktuellen Dialer wirkungslos. Wie das in Zukunft weitergehen wird weiß freilich noch keiner.

Du mußt nur aufpassen, wenn noch eine weitere Verbindungsmöglichkeit da ist (ISDN-Karte oder Modem).


----------



## Anonymous (24 Februar 2002)

Gut, das beruhigt mich ungemein...man bekommt dann wohl eine Fehlermeldung vom Dialer, wenn man ihn gewähren lässt.
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe, deine Seite hier ist wirklich sehr informativ, präzise und verständlich, danke.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2002)

HI ...

Zu der Zukunftsbefürchtung

Ich denke das sich eine solche Dialervariante absolut NICHT mit DSL in irgendeiner Form realisieren läßt.

Kontaktaufnahme zum Internet findet in der DSL - Anbindung ausschließlich zwischen dem DSL - Modem (Router) und dem Router in der Vermittlungsstelle statt. Diese Verbindung ist allein schon durch die benötigte Leitungsqualität, geschweige denn, durch die Routeranbindung, Hardwareorientiert. Der Routingtable innerhalb des Gerätes in der Vermittlungsstelle ist von aussen nicht zugänglich. Desweitere auch nicht vom Zugang des Kunden aus Manipulierbar. Es gibt somit absolut keine Möglichkeit dieses Zugang von aussen durch Programme eines Dritten zu Manipulieren. Zudem kommt noch:
Die Verbindung ab Vermittlungsstelle liegt Vertraglich nicht mehr unter der Kontrolle des Kunden. Die Verbindungskosten ab dort sind ausschließlich Sache des Providers. Es ist somit nicht denkbar, das da durch einen Eingriff (der eh nicht möglich ist), Mehrkosten auf den Kunden zukommen.

Einzigste Möglichkeit wäre:
A.) Mann stöpselt den Kunden Hardwaremäßig (Kabel ziehen) in einen anderen Router 
B.) Fälscht die Auftragspapiere damit man eine Rechnung stellen kann.
C.) Fälscht den Anforderungsschein der DTAG um überhaubt die Leitung schwenken zu können.

Nein .. ich denke undenkbar passt hier.


----------



## Heiko (26 Februar 2002)

Die Frage ist, ob T-Online beispielsweise nicht mal anfängt und (TOL-Intern) Mehrwertdienste über die Nutzung der Seiten (auf Basis der IP-Adressen) abrechnet.
Die notwendigen Daten werden ja jetzt schon vorgehalten.
Micropayment auf dieser Schiene wird auch schon getestet.

Das habe ich gemeint mit meinem Hinweis auf die Zukunft. Ich würde jedenfalls eine eventuelle Mehrwerttarifierung nicht gänzlich ausschließen.

Wobei Du natürlich recht hast, daß eine herkömmliche Dialerverbindung über DSL technisch nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Februar 2002)

Hallo Heiko, wieso anfangen...gibts schon. Siehe T-Online - PREMIUM-Dienste.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Februar 2002)

Aber es ist doch trotzdem nichts verwunderliches, dass so ein Dialer trotz DSL bei seinem Einwahlversuch die bestehende Verbindung kappt, oder?


----------



## Heiko (27 Februar 2002)

DSL wird ja unter Windows wie eine Einwählverbindung verwendet. Insofern kann der Dialer auch die Verbindung trennen.


----------

